# Light painting



## McTool (May 27, 2013)

I used a LED Lenser M14 torch to light up this image, particularly the foreground and right up to the legs of the bridge, really is an amazingly compact and powerful torch. Canon 5DIII 24-70II at 24mm f2.8 30sec 100ISO torch was used for approx 15-20 secs and 2 vehicles conveniently crossed the bridge, as well as planes and boats moved throughout the exposure.
Just after sundown while waiting for the moon to rise.


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it's worked very well - I've tried the same thing myself, but only in my back garden - the orange glow is from the streetlights in the town about 2 miles away, the only light on the trees is from the LED Lenser P7 torch I was running around with for 20 seconds.


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2013)

Forgot to add - did the same with my 8-15mm and a dead eucalpytus tree at the same time - a lot more stars are visible in this one.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^ That's really cool.  I like the effect.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 6, 2013)

McTool said:


> I used a LED Lenser M14 torch to light up this image, particularly the foreground and right up to the legs of the bridge, really is an amazingly compact and powerful torch. Canon 5DIII 24-70II at 24mm f2.8 30sec 100ISO torch was used for approx 15-20 secs and 2 vehicles conveniently crossed the bridge, as well as planes and boats moved throughout the exposure.
> Just after sundown while waiting for the moon to rise.



Interesting. Thx for sharing.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 7, 2013)

nice images


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 8, 2013)

Deva said:


> Forgot to add - did the same with my 8-15mm and a dead eucalpytus tree at the same time - a lot more stars are visible in this one.


Nice ... cleverly done!


----------

